# Objectivement : ibook 12" vs 14"



## Miralf (21 Octobre 2005)

Comme je le note dans ma signature, je veux acheter un ibook.
Le problème est que j'hésite entre 12 et 14"
Le 2ème problème est que je veux l'acheter avec un avoir de la fnac et qu'ils m'ont dit qu'on ne pouvait pas le commander avec options (sauf la RAM qu'ils peuvent rajouter sans problème)
Ce portable serait mon ordinateur à tout faire (bureautique, internet, DVD, musique, photos etc...)
ce que je voudrais savoir c'est si vous pensez qu'il vaut mieux acheter un 12", quitte à prendre un HD externe voire un graveur DVD externe ou plutot un 14" qui a plus de HD et un graveur et un écran certes de la meme résolution mais + grand
un dernier truc, peut-on mettre le 12" sur un écran 19" en résolution supérieure à 1024*768 ou non ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Sim le pirate (21 Octobre 2005)

Miralf a dit:
			
		

> Comme je le note dans ma signature, je veux acheter un ibook.
> Le problème est que j'hésite entre 12 et 14"
> Le 2ème problème est que je veux l'acheter avec un avoir de la fnac et qu'ils m'ont dit qu'on ne pouvait pas le commander avec options (sauf la RAM qu'ils peuvent rajouter sans problème)
> Ce portable serait mon ordinateur à tout faire (bureautique, internet, DVD, musique, photos etc...)
> ...



Alors:

-12 ou 14, c'est surtout si tu as besoin de mobilité ou pas! Pour moi le mieux c'est un 12" boosté en ram avec écran externe, dd ou dvd. (le 14 est plus lourd, plus emcombrant, plus moche (c'est bien sur subjectif!).

-1024x768, c'est la résolution de la dalle de l'ibook, il gère les autres résolutions en sortie vga.


----------



## cyberyoyo (21 Octobre 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Alors:
> 
> -12 ou 14, c'est surtout si tu as besoin de mobilité ou pas! Pour moi le mieux c'est un 12" boosté en ram avec écran externe, dd ou dvd. (le 14 est plus lourd, plus emcombrant, plus moche (c'est bien sur subjectif!).
> 
> -1024x768, c'est la résolution de la dalle de l'ibook, il gère les autres résolutions en sortie vga.


Pas mieux


----------



## Miralf (21 Octobre 2005)

Merci++

et pour le plaisir, si je casse ma tirelire pour un powerbook 12", ca vaut le coup (HD 80, CG 64 et superdrive etc...) pour mon utilisation ?


----------



## iDiot (21 Octobre 2005)

Objectivement, le 14" est plus grand plus puissant, plus encombrant que le 12"   

Le PB sera plus agr&#233;able &#224; l'utilisation, mais tu n'y gagneras pas grand chose pour ton utilisation par rapport au 14".

Edit: ... ou m&#234;me par rapport au 12" comme dit cyberyoyo


----------



## cyberyoyo (21 Octobre 2005)

Miralf a dit:
			
		

> Merci++
> 
> et pour le plaisir, si je casse ma tirelire pour un powerbook 12", ca vaut le coup (HD 80, CG 64 et superdrive etc...) pour mon utilisation ?



Avec la nouvelle version de l'IBOOK, je ne pense pas que la différence avec le PWB vaut les 450 ¤.

Avec 450 ¤, tu peux ajouter 512 Mo de RAM et acheter un écran externe. Ou alors un IPOD Vidéo. Ou alors les économiser tout simplement


----------



## kertruc (21 Octobre 2005)

Et en plus, l'iBook, il est plus joli !!


----------



## cyberyoyo (21 Octobre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus, l'iBook, il est plus joli !!



J'avais pas osé :rose:


----------



## juju055 (31 Octobre 2005)

Je relance le topic car je me trouve dans le même dilem (beau dilem)  
J'ai abandonné l'idée d'un portable pc et je pense vmt que je vais acheter mac mais hésitation entre 
- PB 12'' + écran externe 17" ou 19"
- PB 14"

Est-ce que l'utilisation d'un écran externe est confortable ?? 
(j'ai vu un avis contraire sur ce forum)

Merci à vous !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

juju055 a dit:
			
		

> Je relance le topic car je me trouve dans le même dilem (beau dilem)
> J'ai abandonné l'idée d'un portable pc et je pense vmt que je vais acheter mac mais hésitation entre
> - PB 12'' + écran externe 17" ou 19"
> - PB 14"
> ...




bien pour ma part, je trouve ca terrible l'utilisation d'un ecran externe... 
tu conserves sur l'ecran le truc sur lequel tu travailles, et sur l'autre tu balances tout le reste ..
ex avec photoshop, tu peux mettre les palette sur un ecran, et ton image sur l'autre... plein de truc comme ca...
et en plus tu conserves la mobilité du 12"...


----------



## Sim le pirate (31 Octobre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> bien pour ma part, je trouve ca terrible l'utilisation d'un ecran externe...
> tu conserves sur l'ecran le truc sur lequel tu travailles, et sur l'autre tu balances tout le reste ..
> ex avec photoshop, tu peux mettre les palette sur un ecran, et ton image sur l'autre... plein de truc comme ca...
> et en plus tu conserves la mobilité du 12"...



Tout à fait d'accord! Le 12"+ externe 17" ou 19", c'est vraiment le top.


----------



## Miralf (31 Octobre 2005)

juju055 a dit:
			
		

> Je relance le topic car je me trouve dans le m&#234;me dilem (beau dilem)
> J'ai abandonn&#233; l'id&#233;e d'un portable pc et je pense vmt que je vais acheter mac mais h&#233;sitation entre
> - PB 12'' + &#233;cran externe 17" ou 19"
> - PB 14"
> ...


le PB n'existe pas en 14" ce sera alors le 15" qui est vraiment + grand; pour moi c'est d&#233;cid&#233; je vais commander le ibook 12". Si tu veux un PB par contre absolument, ne prend pas le 12", il est trop cher ! donc soit tu veux mettre 1000 euros = ibook 12, soit tu as 2000 et c'est le PB 15" !
regarde ici pour les tailles d'&#233;cran... 
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/powerbook/comparatif/powerbook_g4_article44.html


----------



## juju055 (2 Novembre 2005)

Miralf a dit:
			
		

> le PB n'existe pas en 14" ce sera alors le 15" qui est vraiment + grand; pour moi c'est décidé je vais commander le ibook 12". Si tu veux un PB par contre absolument, ne prend pas le 12", il est trop cher ! donc soit tu veux mettre 1000 euros = ibook 12, soit tu as 2000 et c'est le PB 15" !
> regarde ici pour les tailles d'écran...
> http://www.powerbook-fr.com/powerbook/comparatif/powerbook_g4_article44.html


 
Oups mille excuses...:rose: Je parlais d'un Ibook et pas d'un PB (trop cher pour moi)    Donc pour vous l'utilisation d'un écran externe ests cool ? Pas de problème de visibilité ? Et aussi est-ce que l'on peut éteindre l'écran de l'ibook si on branche l'externe ?


----------



## Sim le pirate (2 Novembre 2005)

juju055 a dit:
			
		

> Oups mille excuses...:rose: Je parlais d'un Ibook et pas d'un PB (trop cher pour moi)    Donc pour vous l'utilisation d'un écran externe ests cool ? Pas de problème de visibilité ? Et aussi est-ce que l'on peut éteindre l'écran de l'ibook si on branche l'externe ?



Aucun problème de visibilité! Tu peux baisser la luminosité de l'écran de l'ibook à fond, ce qui
te donne un écran noir.


----------



## juju055 (4 Novembre 2005)

Je pense que mon choix est fait :
Ce sera le 14" et normalement je vais le commander lundi  
Bientot je serai dans le monde mac ! Yipee !
Enfin on verra ce que ça donnera, j'espère que je ne serai pas décu


----------



## kertruc (4 Novembre 2005)

Y a pas photo


----------



## Zeusviper (4 Novembre 2005)

Je voudrais juste reprendre la question posee : est ce possible d'eteindre l'ecran?

le fait de baisser la luminosite au minimum va couper le retro eclairage et donc on ne verra pu grand chose sur lecran mais il ne sera pas coupe pour autant, les pixels restant alimentes et l'image pouvant etre vue grace a un eclairage externe..

mais donc est ce possible de vraiement desactiver l'ecran? (sans le debrancher materielement!!)


----------



## Zeusviper (4 Novembre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas photo
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=6994&stc=1&d=1131107286




en meme temps c pas forcement flatteur! ca veut ptet dire qu'il y a plus de probleme avec le 12' !!!

;-)
enfin faut pas avoir peur les deux sont super de tte facon! moi j'ai choisi le 14' pour son ecran plus grd mais le 12 offre vraiment bcp de mobilite.


----------



## Miralf (5 Novembre 2005)

Ca y est !  j'ai passé commande d'un ibook 12" 1024 Mo (à la fnac) livraison dans 15 jours 
en attendant, puis-je télécharger des programmes mac sur mon PC et les transférez par usb ?


----------



## juju055 (5 Novembre 2005)

Moi je vais chercher à l'appel store du coin... (namur) ils en ont en stock... :rateau:


----------



## Sim le pirate (5 Novembre 2005)

Miralf a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est !  j'ai passé commande d'un ibook 12" 1024 Mo (à la fnac) livraison dans 15 jours
> en attendant, puis-je télécharger des programmes mac sur mon PC et les transférez par usb ?


 
Bien sur que tu peux!


----------



## Miralf (5 Novembre 2005)

ok ! merci j'ai déja choppé une dizaine de freeware utiles je pense...


----------



## juju055 (8 Novembre 2005)

Wouaaaaaaaaaaaaih !
I fell good ! 
A 12h30 je vais acheter mon Ibook 14" ! (et normalement ils en ont en stock)
->> 1h40 before the new world, new sensation...

   
:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## juju055 (10 Novembre 2005)

Et voilà !!
J'ai mon ibook 14" depuis avant-hier ! Et... j'adore !
vraiment cool super impression ! Et c clair qu'il est magnifique coté beauté !

Merci pour vos bons conseils !


----------



## Sim le pirate (11 Novembre 2005)

juju055 a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà !!
> J'ai mon ibook 14" depuis avant-hier ! Et... j'adore !
> vraiment cool super impression ! Et c clair qu'il est magnifique coté beauté !
> 
> Merci pour vos bons conseils !



Bienvenue à toi et bonne découverte!!


----------



## leon1983 (11 Novembre 2005)

j'utilise un ecran 17" externe avec mon ibook 14" et franchement c'est très confortable, le 17" est branché en dual screen ce qui me donne une surface de travail enooorme!


----------

